# Must watch!



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Scary,frightening,sobering!

Stansberry's Investment Advisory


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Magus said:


> Scary,frightening,sobering!
> 
> Stansberry's Investment Advisory


Watched a few days ago---still don't know what was offensive!!

I would think most visiting here would know this info already..very informative!! Even if you don't have money for gold and silver...get what supplies you can for your families.

It isn't gonna get any easier...for even those on welfare, assistance, food stamps, there is Ramen noodles, beef and chicken bullions, egg noodles, and instant milk.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

I've watched this guy for years now... he's always been dead-on!

Anybody here that doesn't watch this video is pretty foolish!

He talks about 6 months of supplies on hand and a rural retreat, plus moving all one's money to safer method of investing.

I've been slowly doing this stuff for the last 35 years in anticipation of today!

In 2009 I put all my life's savings into silver at $10.75/oz... it is now at $30.25/oz and he hints it is going up *over $125/oz this year!*

Man, I shoulda hocked the homestead!

Buckle up and listen up... time is short.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

It that thing on youtube or is there a way to fast forward,rewind it? I normally have a little progress bar at the bottom of a vid, but all I can do with this is pause it. Is there a way to download it? I have spotty internet and when I get dropped I have to start all over. Thanks


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Strange video,huh..I had to pause a few times and come back to it.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

nj_m715 said:


> It that thing on youtube or is there a way to fast forward,rewind it? I normally have a little progress bar at the bottom of a vid, but all I can do with this is pause it. Is there a way to download it? I have spotty internet and when I get dropped I have to start all over. Thanks


Even with my connection I had a hard-time watching the video. Looking at it, it looks like it is a flash-video hosted on a bit of a private site and the video seized up as well. When I went to close the site, it asked me if I was sure that I wanted to, I hit cancel and the entire story showed-up in .txt format making it so that I could read the whole article instead of listening to it.


----------

